# StoneHenge "King" was Swiss?



## Brian G Turner (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's a story that slipped through - a richly buried skeleton beneath Stonehenge apparently is identified as originating from the Alps.

Story covered by these sources:

BBC

CNN

Discovery


----------



## nemesis (Mar 1, 2003)

There was a continual movement of peoples in Neolithic times. There was also widespread communication across the European continent and extensive trade. Modern thinkers presume that superior technology means it could not be done otherwise and forget the ingenuity of the ancients. That a respected european should be buried at Stonehenge should not be a mystery at all but a confirmation of what we already know.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 3, 2003)

Well, although we do perceive the world in terms of modern national boundaries, it is still an interesting point that the buried person was supposed to have originated from the Alps. Personally I would also argue that the Neolithic Era was far more integrated in ways that ourselves, with our strict national boundaries, have a harder time identifying with. And we most certainly do terribly underestimate more ancient peoples. It's as if _homo sapiens_ is believed inovative only since the invention of the computer processor.


----------



## Monty Scott (Nov 2, 2005)

I always reserve this phrase for the "intelligencia" among us (present company excepted)

"Professing themselves to be wise they became fools."


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 2, 2005)

Well being a Swiss National myself I'm more than happy to proclaim the first King of Stonehenge as orginating from that country/region of the world...


----------



## Monty Scott (Nov 2, 2005)

And a fine people the Swiss are!


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 2, 2005)

Monty Scott said:
			
		

> And a fine people the Swiss are!


Like music to the ears.....


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 4, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Like music to the ears.....


Not, one would hope, with two accordions, clarinet and upright bass- and (horror ) Jodelers?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm working about a mile away from Stonehenge, at a place called "The Amesbury Archer", due to this very swissman... so there we go. It's nice to actually be able to read something about him


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 9, 2005)

Obviously found after my Grand Tour of Britain....so another good excuse to return to the area....


----------



## Esioul (Nov 11, 2005)

Cal, I like Amesbury- more than Stonehenge. Seems less touristified somehow.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 11, 2005)

Esioul said:
			
		

> Cal, I like Amesbury- more than Stonehenge. Seems less touristified somehow.


You do? But theres nothing in Amesbury. Its just where the squadies go to get drunk


----------



## Esioul (Nov 11, 2005)

Really?

But you can actually get near to the archaeology at Amesbury!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, this is true, I guess. The best way to get to see the archeology is just to walk about on the plain. But, thats all MoD land, so you're liable to get shot at


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 12, 2005)

Esioul said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> But you can actually get near to the archaeology at Amesbury!



There are quite a lot of 'barrows' in the area Esioul.  I found most of my research notes in the Penguine Guide to Prehistoric Sites Of England by James Dyer...IBSN 0 7139 1164 6

Amesbury Downs has a rare type of bell barrow.  There are also the  Cursus Barrows of bell, double bell, single bells and a bowl or disc barrow. 
There is quite a lot at Avebury, which was probably in use for about a thousand years, from 2600 to 1600BC, overlapping neolithic and bronze age.

It seems to me as if Wiltshire is one of those counties that have so many historic sites.


----------



## Esioul (Nov 12, 2005)

Ooops. I meant I like Avebury. I get the too mixed up all the time, agh.


----------



## nixie (Nov 12, 2005)

I love Wiltshire and Hampshire.Visit Amesbury once or twice a year my brother lives there.Visited Stonehenge a few times also Old Sarum last time I was there went to see the viking reenactment.Much as I love Salisbury I do prefer Winchester


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 13, 2005)

Esioul said:
			
		

> Ooops. I meant I like Avebury. I get the too mixed up all the time, agh.


That makes a _lot_ more sense

nixie - make sure you eat at the Brewer's Fayre next time you visit. If its before Febuary, that is


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 13, 2005)

It felt quite amazing to see Stone Henge and Old Sarum - to think how many thousands of years they have been there...  The history of these wonderful sites is so interesting...

I think I could have spent nearly all day just thinking about those stones and sites and the people who would have used them...

Glad you liked Hampshire as well nixie, that was where I spent my childhood


----------



## nixie (Nov 13, 2005)

Beautiful area. Historically fascinating....Winchester also claims to have the round table hanging in the medieval hall.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 13, 2005)

nixie said:
			
		

> Beautiful area. Historically fascinating....Winchester also claims to have the round table hanging in the medieval hall.


My screen saver is of Stonehenge!  

But I have never seen any mention of this King who is supposed to be buried there, in any of my research.


----------



## Esioul (Nov 13, 2005)

I think you do need to see it to appreciate what a densely packed ancient landscape it is- there are monuments etc all over ther palce, like long barrows, and great sites like Silbury Hill and Avebury and Stonehenge within spitting distance, nearly.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 13, 2005)

Esioul said:
			
		

> I think you do need to see it to appreciate what a densely packed ancient landscape it is- there are monuments etc all over ther palce, like long barrows, and great sites like Silbury Hill and Avebury and Stonehenge within spitting distance, nearly.


I saw quite a few of them Esioul when I was touring there a few years ago.  I have a huge file on most of the monuments and forts from all of the counties plus those in Wales and Scotland.

One of the most intriguing one was Arbor Low Stone Circle up in the Peak District.  Not as imposing as many of the others but there just seemed to be something about the place that drew me to it for some reason!


----------

